# Aktion: Logo immer an die gleiche Stelle setzen. Wie geht das



## Ma Bu (25. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich brauche heute mal eure Hilfe.
Ich möchte bei 100 Fotos mein Logo immer an die gleiche Position setzen.
Unten links oder unten rechts. Da die Fotos mal quer oder hoch oder quadratisch sind, kann ich keine Aktion dafür schreiben.
Ist es möglich, dass Photoshop ein Format selbst erkennt und man den Befehl geben kann, z.B. 10 Pixel von unten und 10 Pixel von rechts (oder links) das Logo einzusetzen?
Danke schon einmal.
LG
Martina


----------



## Taiwaz (25. August 2007)

Vorab: ich bin überzeugt es gibt einen besseren Lösungsweg als der hier von mir beschriebene, aber meiner tut es auch wenn wohl etwas umständlich.

Als erstes posittionierst du dein Logo an die Stelle an der ist zukünftig immer auftauchen soll und notierst die Abstandsmaße zu den nächsten beiden Rändern. Anschließend kopierst du es mit der gleichen Größe in ein neues Dokument mit transparentem Hintergrund und schneidest über Bild -> Zuschneiden die tranparenten Pixel weg. Danach trägst du die Abstandswerte über Bild -> Arbeitsfläche ein und speicherst es als PNG 24 mit tranparenz.

Nun können wir uns ne Aktion zusammenklickern:

Datei öffnen >> Datei ->Platzieren (Logo-PNG auswählen)>> Logoebene selektieren und über frei tranformieren vertikal und horizontal spiegeln * >> Logoebene mit dem Hintergrundbild verknüpfen/selektieren und über Ausrichten an die beiden gewünschten Ränder bewegen
(an die Ausrichtungsfunktion kommst du über die Taste V dem kleinen schwarzen Pfeil mit dem Fadenkreuz in den Werkzeugen.) >> Freitransformieren -> horizontal und vertikal spiegeln >> Datei Speichern

* Horizontal und vertikal spiegeln müssen wir weil Photoshop so schlau ist und das erste Pixel mit über 50% Deckkraft als Anhaltspunkt für seine Position beim Ausrichten nimmt. Aber dank dem Mittelpunkt können wir ihn überlisten.

Wenn du das ganze für CMYK machen willst darfst du natürlich kein PNG benutzen da es keine Farbprofile unterstützt hierzu würde ich dir zu Tiff oder EPS raten.

Wie gesagt geht bestimmt auch einfacher ich habe nur keine Ahnung wie.


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. August 2007)

Auf dieser Seite solltest du dir mal das Video "Digital Watermark Branding" näher ansehen.


Alex


----------



## Ma Bu (26. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Alexander, das Tutorial ist der Oberhammer. So toll erklärt und so effektiv, damit kann ich etwas anfangen. 
LG
Martina


----------

